# started dwa species



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey, im just asking alot of questions to sum up what the best option is. im not applying for a while but i want to make sure i have everything covered b4 i apply. What would every1 sugest for a good starter dwa for sum1 who has kept reptiles for 13 years but never had any dwa experience. I like the look of Trimeresurus spp also Atheris spp (especialy hispida as my girlfriend finds them cute :lol2 i guess another limiting factor is availability. just one more thing is would it be better to start out with a viper or and elapid?
any help would be apreciated.
cheers
squirl


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

_Trimeresurus_ sp are quite a good starter, _Cryptelytrops albolabris_ is a nice one, easy to maintain, quite easily obtainable and quite cheap, but can be irritable little sods. _Atheris _are just nasty:lol2:, they're very cute, but nasty, Usually you'll only find _squamigera_ and _chlorechis_ for sale. I wouldn't recommend any elapids for a first "hot", nor some of the terrestrial vipers such as _Bitis_ sp.
For what it's worth, my recommmendation would be go for one of the Asian arboreal pitvipers, but not _Tropidolaemus wagleri._


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Well i could deffinately get albolabris coz they have been breeding in the shop near me. i like the wagleri, stunning colouration aswell, and the girlfreind likes em aswell haha.
shame about the hispida, but its something i can find whilst getting experience with an easier species. 
cheers for the help mate.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have an albolabris, mines a pain in the ass, the terrestrial vipers are far easier to work with I recon.


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Just looking at pics of Atheris squamigera, theres pictures of reds,yellows and greens, is this age related, regional or are they dichromatic?


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I was in your position last year.... I was interested, but had no hands on knowledge....
I found someone who kept a large variety of venomous, who showed me around them...
I can't/won't recommend any snakes, but I will recommend getting to know a keeper before you start......
'Hot' snakes are a lot more different than I realised....
As for my DWA....... I put it on the back burner for a while... It's a big involvement, and I have a few snakes already.....


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

There is a shop near me with hots and within the next month or so they will be opening a bigger store wich i will be hopefully working in if all goes well so after hours i will be able to receive the relevant training. its not something i want to rush into at all, this is why im just asking the questions now and suming it all up before i even apply for the licence. i agree with what your saying, its definately not a rush decision for me.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> For what it's worth, my recommmendation would be go for one of the Asian arboreal pitvipers, but not _Tropidolaemus wagleri._


Care to indulge peeps why not Stuart?


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

ive just realised you said NOT wagleri, oops hehe.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Care to indulge peeps why not Stuart?


I was warned off them for hyhdration issues, by my mate


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Care to indulge peeps why not Stuart?


Just my understanding of them is that they are more prone to impaction and need heavy spraying daily and weekly soaking to prevent this. Other than that, they're a nice snake


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I have an albolabris, mines a pain in the ass, the terrestrial vipers are far easier to work with I recon.


It really is each to their own, I started with an arboreal and feel more comfortable with them, every keeper will have his/her own preferences, but I think all would agree that elapids are deffo* not* a good "starter". In fact there is no "good" starter, every one has the capacity to cause a lot of pain, swelling, blistering, tissue death and upwards from there. Even the "mild" ones will ruin your week and may necessitate a hospital stay.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a lot of good venomous snakes out there to choose from. elapids, man they can be fast. personally rattlesnakes push my buttons. good luck!


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

a majority of the species i have looked at already are aboreal anyways so i think when its time i will be going with them to start with. i wouldnt go with any elapid for quite some time coz everything i have ever seen and read about them says they are highly inteligent anealy sneaky, let alone lighting fast.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

squirl said:


> a majority of the species i have looked at already are aboreal anyways so i think when its time i will be going with them to start with. i wouldnt go with any elapid for quite some time coz everything i have ever seen and read about them says they are *highly inteligent anealy sneaky*, let alone lighting fast.


:lol2: Yeah, my greens like to try and sneak up on you in their viv


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha got to start checking what im typing! this keyboard is screwed! meant and realy.... not anealy:lol2:.
but yeah i saw a program on discovery about venom research a few years ago and one researcher got taged by some elapid(cant remember what tho) and that basicaly snuck up on him whilst he was doing some menial task.
im sure closer to the time i will have more of an idea what i would like to start with but i would deffinately like to start with an aboreal of some sort.
not that im goint to own one any time in the near future but does any keep some of the more serious(i know they all are serious) hots such as taipans, mambas of browns? i would have to say :notworthy: to any1 that does.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Got a pair of Eastern Green Mambas, 









I almost bought a young South African black mamba a few months ago, wish I had now


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

There is a member on here with Kraits, taipans, Browns, King browns, eastern and western green mambas, black mambas, a couple of different naja, a couple of different rattlers, atheris, God the list is endless. It's the best collection I've ever seen...
I'm hoping he sees this thread and get in touch with you....


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice greens Stu, you still could have a Black if you want one :whistling2:


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

They are impressive and stunning snakes! very nice! :2thumb:
SW wheres he located? sounds like an impressive collection. i was wondering about kraits, olives etc, especialy Pelamis platurus coz they are a beautiful snake. would one day like a nice big reef set up with a couple in.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

squirl said:


> They are impressive and stunning snakes! very nice! :2thumb:
> SW wheres he located? sounds like an impressive collection. i was wondering about kraits, olives etc, especialy Pelamis platurus coz they are a beautiful snake. would one day like a nice big reef set up with a couple in.


If your after Kraits I know Rich at SE had some bandeds in a while back and could likely sort you out with what you were after.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> If your after Kraits I know Rich at SE had some bandeds in a while back and could likely sort you out with what you were after.


If you read the other posts Roy... He said he's not ready for them yet.....LOL
Squirl?????
He's right across country from you.... He comes on here, and I know others know who I am on about..... Like I said I'm hoping he reads your thread and gets in touch his self......


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> If your after Kraits I know Rich at SE had some bandeds in a while back and could likely sort you out with what you were after.


*:iamwithstupid:* Rich is a top person to talk DWA with any time, and the shop is always worth a visit.



*though not in a 'Biblical' sense*


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> If your after Kraits I know Rich at SE had some bandeds in a while back and could likely sort you out with what you were after.


Cheers mate, but i dont even have a dwa yet, im just geting all the ideas and info i need, i would like to venture into sea snakes at some point aswell tho.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

those mambas are terrifying...


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> There is a member on here with Kraits, taipans, Browns, King browns, eastern and western green mambas, black mambas, a couple of different naja, a couple of different rattlers, atheris, God the list is endless. It's the best collection I've ever seen...
> I'm hoping he sees this thread and get in touch with you....


 sounds like pete to me


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Fixx said:


> *:iamwithstupid:* Rich is a top person to talk DWA with any time, and the shop is always worth a visit.
> 
> 
> 
> *though not in a 'Biblical' sense*


 wich shop is this and where is it? im going on a little shop tour on the 21st so it would be good to pop in.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

HABU said:


> those mambas are terrifying...



Is it wrong that i actually find them 'cute'? :blush:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

they make me giggle, cos they always try and surprise you with where their head is going to appear from when you open the viv, their expressions when they're mooching around remind me of the raptors in Jurassic Park


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I prefer the greens to blacks, Jamesons are my favourite dendroaspis though.


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha they do look like they have alot of character.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> sounds like pete to me


"Don't tell them your name, Pike"....LOL
Hi Mark hows it going.....


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

squirl said:


> wich shop is this and where is it? im going on a little shop tour on the 21st so it would be good to pop in.


Shropshire Exotics, based in Shropshire.

Welcome to Shropshire Exotics. The one-stop shop for all your Exotic pets needs.


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

I want to keep venemous in a few years but I dont think I could own a mamba, they scare the shit out of me, not so much the greens but the blacks do!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

dannylatics said:


> I want to keep venemous in a few years but I dont think I could own a mamba, they scare the shit out of me, not so much the greens but the blacks do!


I'd rather have greens than blacks, both are gonna try and kill you so I'd rather have the nice looking ones :lol2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

tell you what stu - im guessing your Dendro's are wild caught - they look in fantastic condition! that black is nigh on perfect


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

carpy said:


> tell you what stu - im guessing your Dendro's are wild caught - they look in fantastic condition! that black is nigh on perfect


They are CB!!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup the greens were CB in Slovakia, the black in Austria, but I didn't buy her tho'. Funnily enough, my greens have black linings to their mouths, which I haven't seen on other easterns


----------

